# 1st Annual Fort Worth Cops For Kids



## cokeguy101 (Oct 10, 2009)

This should be a great event being put on for the youth of the Forth Worth, TX area. I will be participating as a cook. Should be a good time if you are near Forth Worth stop by Friday night or hang out on Saturday October 23-24, 2009! It is an IBCA Sanctioned event. I am not a member and you do not have to be to cook.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2009)

Sounds like an event for a worthy cause...


----------



## jamesb (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds like a fun one! I think I'm cooking Midlothian 10/16-17 and might try to fit this one in... Also planning on doing the comp in Kennedale, Tx in mid November.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 11, 2009)

Where's it being held?


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 11, 2009)

AT LaGrave field near downtown fort worth off of main st


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 12, 2009)

Shoot, just noticed the dates, we'll be on a 7 day Carnival east Caribbean cruise from the 17th through the 25th.  As much as I love Fort Worth, I'll be gittin' outta Dodge for this one!  I apologize!


----------



## jamesb (Oct 12, 2009)

Just checked the dates as well... I'll be at the ADRL races at the Texas Motorplex that weekend. We are def. planning on cooking the comp in Kennedale, Tx at Cowtown Speedway 11/14-15.


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Heck I dont blame ya! I would def do the cruise over just about any cook off!


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 19, 2009)

so any takers on this event? I will be there and if any one is going I will post my location or pm my phone number so we can meet up


----------



## cokeguy101 (Oct 27, 2009)

We came out OK! 9th in Beans, 9th in chicken and 6th in brisket overall 10th! Not to bad out of 23 teams for our first rodeo!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 27, 2009)

did you learn alot?  good job for your first comp


----------



## cokeguy101 (Nov 3, 2009)

I did learn some things, most of all I learned that I needed a place to sleep besides my truck! LOL bought an old 83 pop up from a guy down the street. I learned I am on the right track, and what I have been doing the past couple years really just prepared me for this. I have been doing BBQs for friends and getting feedback for a few years... so I am off to a decent start, just hope it continues.


----------

